# AVG's Web Shield vs. NPF Internet Access Control



## mark4man (Jun 9, 2002)

*hello*... 

my AVG suite has a component called _Web Shield_. Is this primarily the same thing as was found in Norton's Personal Firewall ??? I used to run NPF...& it had a function that would detect & disallow dangerous connections. 

for example, it used to pop up from time to time w/ an 'Internet Access Control' window...during web surfing...advising me to block a _high risk remote system_ which was attempting to access my machine. They were various Inbound TCP, UDP, IMCP & NetBIOS Services...utilizing any number of different ports. 

Is this what AVG's 'Web Shield' is accomplishing ??? 

(I never see a warning window from AVG). 

thanks, 


*mark4man *


----------



## mark4man (Jun 9, 2002)

*UPDATE:*

Heard back from AVG tech support that this function is associated w/ their _firewall_ app.

so...next question:

does _Windows_ firewall accomplish the same thing ???

thanks,


*mf*


----------

